# Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yesterday was full of both highs and lows for us. Around 5:30 in the morning, between Wilton and Washburn, I blew a tire on my trailer. Luckily, other than the tire itself and a small section of wiring on the trailer, there wasn't any damage.

We launched out of the state park and ran east. We fished 3 different sections, off one of the east sister islands, a sunken bar and off the east shoreline. We caught fish at all spots, but did our best around the sunken bar. 2 of us picked up around 25 walleyes between 10-27". We came home with our 10 fish and kept only those between 17-19" and one 23" (caught in gill).

We fished 4-10 feet with 7-8 being the most productive. We used live bait rigs and jigs and all fish were caught on crawlers. White, glow jigs was the most effective jig color; a plain, 3-foot rig worked best for the dead sticks. We were off the water just after noon.

One of our fish was sporting a tag:

[siteimg]1852[/siteimg]

Our biggest fish, just over 27" (released):

[siteimg]1851[/siteimg]


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Looks like the boat works!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

What a fun weekend Hustad!!! Glad I could make it, and what a day for fishing. We would have been off the water sooner but the last fish of what was supposed to be our limit got off of his line and jumped out of the net! Yes I was netting!! Never seen a walleye jump out of a net before!

I have never seen a banded fish and to catch one ( we really can't tell who caught it, because we were in the heat of the moment it must have been thrown in the live well. Chris noticed it when we were doing a final count on fish), well lets say that it will be with me for awhile!!! Still haven't gotten a banded bird yet! :wink:


----------

